# Cream Separator



## jimr (Aug 25, 2008)

If I were to use a cream separator for my Nubian goats, how much cream would I get from a gallon of milk?
Thanks for the help. Jim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Christy gets 1 qt of cream from a gallon of milk using her separator.

By the way Jim I went into your profile and fixed your web site addy so it would show up


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

Just for fun I kept track of this for one year. My results were 1.5 cups more or less per gallon with the cream screw cranked down to the thickest setting possible. There would be a lot more cream per gallon if the cream screw were loosened. I like to use it very thick to make butter. If I use the cream for anything else I need to add milk back to it to thin it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been wanting to make butter. Is there any way you can seperate the cream without spending 400 dollars on a seperator? I just can't get over that price, it seems crazy to me...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

let the milk stand Ashley for a couple days in a wide mouth container then skim off the cream and save it up in the freezer until you have enough.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, I've done that, but it's a pain. It ties up my milk and you get twenty things of milk in the fridge. *sigh* we need to get another fridge just for milk and eggs I think. That would make it a lot easier. Thanks.


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

I was browsing online last night and looking at cream seperators and Oh my they are PRICEY! :O lol On average how long does it take the cream on goat's milk to separate in the fridge like that?? Once you skim the cream off do you just use the milk for drinking and all the other purposes you would normally use it for or does the lack of the cream in it make it useless for making things with (yogurt, cheese ect. ) Also....how long does goats milk keep in the fridge? Say you put a decent quantity in the fridge to skim the cream off...could you then take what milk you wouldn't be using soon in the freezer for a later date? Sorry if that's a silly question..I was just wondering about it when I was looking at various dairy supplies online.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I was told to take one of those spigot jars and let the milk sit and when you have a layer of cream drain the milk and the cream will be left in the jar. I have a cream seperator but I have never used. Does the milk have to be warm or should I just save up a weeks worth and run it through cold.


Thanks
Autumn


----------

